# Aale auf Fehmarn



## Palerado (16. August 2004)

Hallo,

habe mich hier schon mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion durch diverse Themen gekämpft aber leider noch nicht alle FRagen beantwortet.

Welche Küstenabschnitte eignen sich zum Aalangeln am besten?
Ich möchte am liebsten eine Rute mit Knicklichtpose und eine mit einer normalen Grundmontage auslegen.

Lohnt es sich eigentlich "nebenbei" noch eine Brandungsrute für Plattfische auszulegen oder verziehen die sich im Sommer auch?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Hilfe.

Daniel


----------



## Nordlicht (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

irgendwo hatten wir das aber bereits...egal.
aale kannst du hier generell überall fangen wo steine bzw. steinmolen sind z.b.
an der beelitz werft im sund, unter der sundbrücke (bei wenig strom), wulfen, hafenausfahrt von burgstaaken, burgtiefe am yachthafen, staberhuk am leuchtturm, presen, puttgarden an der westmole usw. wer steine sucht wird aale finden  #: 
an einigen orten wie im sund, wulfen und puttgarden solltest du es auf jeden fall auf butt probieren, nur im insel osten sind platte eher dünn besiedelt weil da mehr STEINGRUND ist  #:


----------



## Palerado (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Danke für die schnelle und informative Antwort.
Wo fängt man denn die Aale an der Beelitzwerft? Überall in der "Bucht" oder nur direkt an der Mole dort?

Wulfen sind doch diese Buhnenfelder, oder?
Sind da Ende August viele Touris unterwegs zwecks Spaziergängen?


----------



## Agalatze (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

ich finde die gesamte ostküste top zum aale angeln.
bevorzuge jedoch klausdorf und marienleuchte.
und auf platte ruhig mal probieren. musst mal sehen was die krabben so machen..


----------



## Waldi (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Moin,
ich muß mich Agalatze anschließen, Ostküste ist gut für Aalangeln im Sommer. Habe in Gahlendorf schon gute Aale gehabt. Und da Du auch eine Posenmontage ansprichst, das sollte in Klausdorf bei ruhiger See neben dem Bootssteg möglich sein. Dort sammelt sich immer viel Kraut und es kommen auch ab und zu Fischreste von Bootsanglern ins Wasser. Dort kann man Krautlücken anwerfen und mit Posenmontage Hängern zwischen den Steinen einigermaßen aus dem Weg gehen. Ich selbst habe das noch nicht versucht habe aber bei einem Strandspaziergang am abend einmal nicht schlecht geguckt als ein für mich zuerst sinnlos erscheinender Versuch eines mit einer eher für den Gartenteich geeigneten Posenrute bewaffneter Angler einen Pfundaal aus dem Krautloch zog. Und es stellte sich herraus das es schon sein zweiter war. Es waren aber an diesem aber sicherlich die besten Bedingungen für diese Methode, die man sicher selten hat. Absolutes Ententeichwetter, die Pose stand still wie in der Badewanne. Die Ostseite ist auf Platte eher ungünstiger und im Sommer erst recht.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Bin gerade zurück von Fehmarn und kann nur sagen, daß man garnicht so schnell anködern kann wie die Krebse die Würmer abfressen 
Habe viele kleine Dorsche gefangen die alle wieder schwimmen durften.
In 14 Tagen 1 guter Dorsch ca 60 cm, einige brauchbare Platten und wie gesagt Krebse ohne Ende.
In Katharinenhof treiben sich viele Meeräschen rum, die sich aber auch nicht überlisten ließen.
Aale gibts da wo Steine sind, wie schon von meinen Vorpoastern geschrieben.
Aber ich hatte einfach geniales Wetter. 
In 2 Wochen nur 1 Tag Regen, sonst Sonne satt.
Und für nächstes Jahr schon wieder gebucht  :m


----------



## Palerado (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

@Garfield: Tja, die Insel macht halt süchtig. Nicht nur des Angelns wegen

Also die Ostküste.
Da werde ich es auf jeden Fall einen Abend versuchen (ich darf nur 2)
Mal schauen wo ich dann lande 
Vielleicht gehe ich am anderen Abend an die Beelitzwerft wenn ich da nen Platz bekommen. Die ist wahrscheinlich auch im Sommer total überlaufen.


----------



## Nordlicht (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

@ Palerado
direkt an an der yachthafenmauer.
ab ende august wird es mit den turisten weniger aber dafür kommen wieder mehr angler zum strand


----------



## Palerado (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Schade dass es soviele andere Leute gibt wie mich die wissen was gut ist 

Aber nun gut. Bis jetzt habe ich immer schöne Plätze zum Angeln gefunden.
Ich bin mir sicher das wird auch diesmal wieder was.

Was ist eigentlich besser auf Aal. Seeringler oder Tauwurm?


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> @Garfield: Tja, die Insel macht halt süchtig. Nicht nur des Angelns wegen


Wie wahr :m 
Ist dann der 9. Familienurlaub auf der Insel 
und so ca. der 18ste Angelaufenthalt  :k  :k 
Ich liebe dieses Stückchen Deutschland  :l


----------



## Palerado (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Wir haben letztes Jahr im Frühjahr mit 5 Leuten eine Woche auf Fehmarn verbracht.
Da kamen wir mal so spontan drauf.

In diesem Frühjahr waren wir wieder ne Woche da. Nächste Woche fahre ich mit meiner Freundin hin und im Oktober wieder für 4 Tage mit den Jungs.


----------



## Agalatze (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

besser geht eigentlich der watti !
aber pack ruhig mal tauwürmer ein. da gehen die krabben nicht so gerne bei.
und wenn doch,dann dauert es länger bis der haken blank ist.


----------



## Waldi (17. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Im Sommer hat sich der Wattwurm am Strand auch mal schnell in Suppe verwandelt. Dabei reichen oft schon ein paar Minuten in der Sonne. Schon aus diesem Grund und auch um nicht extra ein Kredit zum Wattwurmkauf aufzunehmen, angle ich wenn Aal die Hauptbeute sein soll fast immer mit Tauwurm. Dieser hält auch länger den Krabben stand und Platte habe ich damit auch schon überlistet.
Ja und zur Insel? Lieber einmal im Oktober auf Fehmarn, als dreimal Ballermann im Sommer!!!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

@Waldi:  :m da gebe ich Dir recht.
Es ist zwar auch schön mit ein paar Kumpels so nen Urlaub der keiner ist zu machen, aber von Fehmarn kann man viel eher süchtig werden.

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich für den ersten Abend von allen Wurmsorten ein paar holen. 
Wenn die Krabben zu aktiv sind lasse ich das mit den Wattis, aber so ein paar leckere Plattfische würden mich wohl interessieren.
Und wer weiß. Vielleicht bin ich ja derjenige der die Grossdorschsaison einläutet  #6


----------



## Broesel (17. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Moinsen,
jo..ich denke auch, dass die Ostküste zum Aalangeln wesentlich besser ist, insbesondere die steinigen Gebiete, wie Staberhuk rechts und Staberhuk links, sowie Katharinenhof. Zumindest konnte ich dort letztes Jahr beim Schnorcheln ein paar Schlängler sehen (keine Riesen). Vor allem reichen zum Aaalangeln die guten, alten Plumpsangeln, da sich die Fische meist auf den ersten Metern aufhalten. 30 Meter ist schon zu weit...  

Und zum Thema Krabben...die flitzen dort zu Zeit Rudelweise rum. Und Auftreiber bringen nicht viel, denn die Jungs schwimmen sogar bis an die Oberfläche. War lustig...man schwimmt und plötzlich hängt da so ne Krabbe am Bauch....also FKK ist zur Zeit nicht anzuraten.... :q 

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat...die Jungs gehen im Mittelwasser auf Quallenfang, ziehen die Schwabbelviecher runter und veranstalten ein gemeinsames "Puddingmampfen". Also wie gesagt...Auftreiber nützen nicht wirklich was... #c 

Und wo was zu mampfen ist, fallen die Viecher gleich Rudelweise ein... #q


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Danke für die Antwort Broesel.
Sind ja Wahnsinnsbilder die Du da geschossen hast.

Ich wusste gar nicht dass die Quallen fressen. *würg*

Staberhuk werde ich bei passenden Bedingungen auf jeden Fall probieren.
Ist irgendwie mein Lieblingsstrand.


----------



## Agalatze (17. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

@ palerado
staberhuk ist top !!!!
und guck immer schön nach kraut, denn da sind die aale nicht weit


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Keine Angst. Seit den letzten Urlauben weiß ich eins.
Wenn einer Kraut findet dann ich 

Wenn ich bei Staberhuk bin parke ich ja an dieser MArinestation.
Von dort aus nach rechts liegen reichlich Felsen im Wasser  (2m vom Ufer).
Kann man es dort in der geringen Entfernung probieren oder lieber 10-30 Meter raus?

Da fällt mir gerade noch was ein.
Bei Ostwind und Südwind weiß ich nun was zu tun ist.
Was mache ich aber bei West bzw. Nord? Oder ist der Wind beim Aalangeln nicht so wichtig?


----------



## Nordlicht (18. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

@ Palerado
es ist ja auch die frage wie du angeln wolltest denn wenn wir osten wind haben und du dich mit deiner pose an staberhuks strand stellst gibt es sicherlich was zu lachen  :q 
wie bereits gepostet am besten ist die ostküste wegen der steine und kanten und wenn du nicht so faul bist läufst du bei norden wind bis um die ecke zum leuchtturm von st´huk und angelst eben dort.
ansonsten im westen mal westermarkelsdorf testen.
und um auf deine frage des köder zu antworten....unsere berufs und nebenerwerbsfischer bestecken ihre haken mit REGENWÜRMERN !!


----------



## Palerado (18. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Das heißt dann wohl dass der Wind keine grosse Rolle beim Aalangeln spielst.

Die Pose kommt nur bei Windstille zum Einsatz.
Sonst werde ich damit wohl wirklich nicht glücklich.

Regenwürmer also.
Dann werde ich dies Wochenende wohl noch den Garten umpflügen müssen


----------



## MichaelB (25. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Moin,

das ist ja eine ganze Menge Theorie - wie sieht es denn mit der Praxis und ggf. mal einer Erfolgs-, bzw Fangmeldung aus?
Ich will am Wochenende nach zweimonatigem Entzug endlich mal wieder ans Wasser, bin aber noch recht unentschlossen wo es hin gehen soll...

Gruß
michael


----------



## Nordlicht (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

@ MichaelB
mit Meldungen könnte ich dich " zuposten", aber mit ERFOLGSMELDUNGEN kann ich leider derzeit von Fehmarn nicht dienen...es gibt einfach keine  #c


----------



## MichaelB (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Moin,

@Nordlicht: danke, dann weiß ich ja schon mal wo ich übermorgen *nicht *hinfahren werde :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldi (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Moin,
also ich fahre übermorgen nach Zurich, und ich bin mir sicher, daß es Aal und Platte gibt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Moin,
zurück aus Zurich, Aal gab es nicht, aber 22 Platte und die erste Meeräsche meines Lebens. Hat jemand einen Tip wie man die am besten zubereitet.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelEichhorn (9. April 2014)

*AW: Aale auf Fehmarn*

Welche Rute bräuchte man denn für die Angelei von der Mole am Südstrand bzw. an der Hafeneinfahrt zu Burgstaaken für die Grundangelei? Ist da eine Grundrute von 3,30 und bis 100 Gramm WG zu grob um die Bisse an der Spitze zu erkennen?

Mit welchen Posen müsste man denn dort angeln, wenn man diese ganz nah an den Steinen der Hafeneinfahrt auslegt?


----------

